# Price Comparison - Costco, Wild Fork, and Restaurant Depot



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 6, 2022)

I live on Long Island and decided to do a little research project yesterday. I wanted to compare prices from three of my suppliers - Wild Fork, Costco, and Restaurant Depot. I used to own a wine bar/restaurant, so I keep up my membership at Depot.

I checked prices on 15 of the most common items that I usually buy which include ribs, pork butt, NY strip, ribeye, pork loin, brisket, and a few others. What I found was very interesting.

*Costco* - of the 15 items, they were round top, pork loin, and pork butt. They were equivalent with Wild Fork on brisket flat

*Wild Fork* - they were lowest on eye round and NY strip

*Restaurant Depot* - they were cheapest on short ribs, bottom round, boneless ribeye, and short ribs (3 bone)

*Note:* At Restaurant Depot you must buy in bulk, hence the name. So the minimums are usually in the 5-10 pound range. This means you are spending more money, but saving more as well.

I hope you guys find this informative.

Peace


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2022)

Thank you for the comparison, it is very helpful. However there are a lot of us who don’t have access to the wholesale clubs or RD. Anyone can buy from WFF, and their prices & quality are excellent. 
Al


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jul 6, 2022)

I have access to RD as well as BJ's and Costco - like everything else, I'll check pricing on the items I need, along with the size.  I typically get brisket at RD, but as you noted, they are relatively large - I was able to get a flat at BJ's for similar cost that would feed the # of people I had for that dinner.  RD meats, I've found, are generally pretty good, and if you're willing to have extra freezer space around (I have 2 full size, plus 2 normal that come with the fridge) it usually works out pretty good.  In fact, I'll buy a full NY strip from RD and cut them into whatever size I need, individually vac seal and freeze.

Enjoy the smoke :)


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jul 6, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> Thank you for the comparison, it is very helpful. However there are a lot of us who don’t have access to the wholesale clubs or RD. Anyone can buy from WFF, and their prices & quality are excellent.
> Al


As of just now, prime brisket through WFF is $4.98/lb. Costco in my area is $3.99. Curious that WF is still that high. 

I think* they may trim the brisket before packaging. Maybe that is worth a dollar per pound for some. Now, with no Costco or the like, it's a pretty good deal. 

*Worth what you paid lol


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 6, 2022)

I know lots of folks don't have these stores near you. But I do. So I just used those I go to on a weekly basis.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm just now trying out WFF, and I'm kinda partial to the $29 per year for free shipping.

Bear


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 6, 2022)

I am a member. Given the amount that I buy, it is worth the $29


----------



## Chasdev (Jul 6, 2022)

I don't shop beef at Costco any more, the taste is off.
Perhaps it's the country they choose to buy from.
Don't know for sure and don't intend to demean Argentina (I think it is) but Texas beef tastes much better to me.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 7, 2022)

Many folks told me that they do not have access to big box stores or an RD. A fellow Smoking Meat Forum member suggested that someone create a public database broken down by state, region & local areas.

Well, guess what? I'm going to do just that. I took early retirement and have LOTS of time on my hand so I decided that this will be my next project.

Before doing so, I don't want to just jump in and create a massive spreadsheet. I would like your input as to what you would like to see included in this database? I cannot include every single type of meat, so I think it best if we keep it to the most common meats that we buy and cook. I also think it would be a good idea to include the pricing for wood and charcoal (lump and briquettes).

I'd love to get your feedback and begin to lay out a plan. Once I have formulated the overall information that I will include, I'll run it by everyone to get feedback, input, and suggestions.

*I think this can be a live, ongoing database and should be very useful to everyone. Feel free to reply here or send an email to me at [email protected]. Please be sure to include meat type, price, store name, state, city and region in your correspondence. *

I look forward your hearing from all of you.

Peace


----------



## bbqjefff (Jul 19, 2022)

I just go to Costco. I don't have access to RD. Wild Fork also seemed a bit expensive to me. We used to do butcherbox but they raised their prices.


----------



## clifish (Jul 19, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> I am a member. Given the amount that I buy, it is worth the $29


don't they offer free shipping if you order like $150?  what else does the $29 get you?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 20, 2022)

clifish said:


> don't they offer free shipping if you order like $150?  what else does the $29 get you?


Over $35.
Here's the rest:








						Membership Tiers
					

The largest selection of affordable, high-quality meats. Order steak, seafood, chicken, pork, lamb, ground beef, sausage, other meats and specialty foods online for pickup or delivery.




					wildforkfoods.com
				




Bear


----------



## clifish (Jul 20, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Over $35.
> Here's the rest:
> 
> 
> ...


OK for some reason I thought they offered free shipping to anyone ordering more than $150 (which is not hard to do on that site)


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 30, 2022)

I see that they offer same day delivery.  That means that they are just a delivery service.  They pick something up and drop it off to you.  Am I wrong?


----------



## clifish (Aug 30, 2022)

jaxrmrjmr said:


> I see that they offer same day delivery.  That means that they are just a delivery service.  They pick something up and drop it off to you.  Am I wrong?


Same day is only if you have one of their stores in a specific distance from you.  Otherwise it is shipped frozen.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 30, 2022)

I didn't realize that we had one near here... I'll have to take a look.  Thanks.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Aug 31, 2022)

Closest one is in Orlando which is 2+ hours away.  That's cool that they can do same day from that far away for such a cheap delivery price with only a $35 minimum!


----------



## bill1 (Sep 1, 2022)

The grades of meat vary from store-to-store, making price comparisons difficult.  I find Costco on the high side, but the quality is top-notch.  (Although I fully respect the palate that considers their flavor to be off.)


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 8, 2022)

WFF has the best meat for sure. Thank you 

 SmokinAl
 for the recommendation.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 9, 2022)

I rarely buy beef at Costco. Too much of a hassle. Massive crowds...always. I can generally find prices equal to or a little more or less than Costco at Winco, and I don't have to fight the crowds. 

Turns out the Costco in my town is the highest revenue performer in the West. That's what a team member told my wife when she asked if they had a item in stock she had bought the week before. They were sold out. She went to another Costco and they had a full pallet of the product she wanted. Then said we'll shop there from now on. Twice the distance...half the hassle.

I keep my freezer full buying meat on sale at Winco.


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 9, 2022)

I generally use Costco Business Center which has lower prices, more primal cuts and better selection.

I think that's a good project.  I think it would be useful to get frequent data sets from the same places to be able to track over time.  I bet the low price sources with vary over time depending on buyers, inventory and promotions.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 10, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> ...She went to another Costco and they had a full pallet of the product she wanted...


I think _what _(or certainly the quantities) that Costco stocks is purposely varied with location.  As we head into the Holidays, Costco sells a very good summer sausage at an incredible price...or at least some locations do, and it varies as you'd expect by social and economic situation of the clientele at the locations.


----------



## Bigtank (Dec 10, 2022)

Wild Fork does not have memberships available for my zip code therefor minimum shipping is $19.95 per order and there is no RD in Iowa.  So it's Costco or Fareway for me.


----------

